# King Cobra



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

A quick image from a shoot of a friends young King Cobra, this morning.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperLover said:


> A quick image from a shoot of a friends young King Cobra, this morning.
> 
> image


Is that one of Tom's ?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Is that one of Tom's ?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------

